# Best place to save €3000 per month



## amonagha (20 Oct 2008)

Hi, where is the best place to save €3,000 per month. No need for fast access to any funds, for saving period of 12-24 months. Considering opening three seperate accounts giving about 5% AER or so with three providers up to €1,000 per month each, but would prefer to have one home yielding the same return. Thanks ABM


----------



## Protocol (20 Oct 2008)

Try regular saver a/c.

They pay up to 8% pa.

See the Best Buy key post on regular savers.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20747


----------



## amonagha (26 Oct 2008)

Thanks for information


----------

